# Problema con stampante hp [Risolto]

## baley

Salve a tutti!

sto cercando di configurare una stampante HP OfficeJet K60, si tratta di una multifunzione ma mi accontento di far funzionare solamente la stampa.

Ho seguito le istruzioni nella documentazione ma la stampa di prova non funziona, la stampante non da segni di vita.

Questo è quello che mi viene dato dal file error_log:

```
I [09/Sep/2006:14:32:17 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=9537)

I [09/Sep/2006:14:32:19 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=9538)

I [09/Sep/2006:14:32:22 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=9539)

I [09/Sep/2006:14:32:24 +0200] Adding start banner page "none" to job 17.

I [09/Sep/2006:14:32:24 +0200] Adding end banner page "none" to job 17.

I [09/Sep/2006:14:32:24 +0200] Job 17 queued on 'hpojk60' by 'root'.

I [09/Sep/2006:14:32:24 +0200] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 9540) for job 17.

I [09/Sep/2006:14:32:24 +0200] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 9541) for job 17.

I [09/Sep/2006:14:32:24 +0200] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 9542) for job 17.

I [09/Sep/2006:14:32:28 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=9550)

I [09/Sep/2006:14:33:52 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=9552)
```

La stampante è usb e vine "vista" dal sistema, infatti lanciando lsusb mi ritorna:

```

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 03f0:0511 Hewlett-Packard

```

Come driver utilizzo quello consigliato dal sito LinuxPrinting.org per la mia stampante (hpijs).

Ho sbagliato qualcosa?cosa c'è che non va?Last edited by baley on Mon Sep 11, 2006 7:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nikko96

Hai seguito questa guida?

E' molto recente e ben fatta,ciao

----------

## baley

La guida che ho seguito è  questa , se non sbaglio è la stessa da te indicata solamente tradotta in italiano.   :Sad: 

----------

## nikko96

 *baley wrote:*   

> La guida che ho seguito è  questa , se non sbaglio è la stessa da te indicata solamente tradotta in italiano.  

 

Si è la stessa,non ho ben capito se il driver l'hai installato attraverso portage(come da guida) o meno

Ciao

----------

## baley

Non ho installato hpijs ma hplip, se non sbaglio contiene al suo interno i driver hpijs. Comunque hplip l'ho emerso con portage.

Nella configurazione di cups, dopo aver selezionato la marca mi esce un lungo elenco di stampanti, tra queste c'è anche la mia.

Mi risulta difficile credere che la mia stampante compare nell'elenco e poi non funziona...chissa cosa sto sbagliando...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

La guida inglese è più aggiornata, seguila. Per quanto riguarda i drivers come specificato nella guida al momento di selezionare in cups l'interfaccia da usare  per il dispositivo scegli quello che comincia con hp:/ 

Tutto il resto è specificato nella guida. Che ambiente grafico usi?

----------

## baley

Quindi quando devo scegliere il device, nella configurazione in cups, non devo selezionare:

USB Printer #1 (HP OfficeJet K Series)

ma:

hp:/usb/OfficeJet_K60?serial=ES0BDC41CDOH (HP Officejet_K60)

???

Ho provato con entrambi ma non funziona in nessuno dei due casi.

PerÃ² c'Ã¨ una differenza, selezionando il secondo, nella pagina di gestione delle stampanti (sempre in cups) mi viene visualizzato questo messaggio:

"open print channel failed; will retry in 30 seconds..."

scompare se clicco su "Stop printer" e poi su "Start Printer". Ricompare se mando una stampa di prova e poi la cancello...

Sul file error_log non compare nulla di nuovo...

Come ambiente grafico utilizzo gnome.

Grazie per i vari suggerimenti!

----------

## nikko96

 *baley wrote:*   

> Quindi quando devo scegliere il device, nella configurazione in cups, non devo selezionare:
> 
> USB Printer #1 (HP OfficeJet K Series)
> 
> ma:
> ...

 

Hai abilitato tutti i moduli necessari nel kernel ?vedilo con lsmod

Controlla anche di avere usato la flag ppds con hplip.

Ciao

----------

## baley

Questa è la configurazione del kernel in Device ->USB Support:

```

<*> Support for Host-side USB

[ ]   USB verbose debug messages 

---   Miscellaneous USB options

[*]   USB device filesystem 

[ ]   Enforce USB bandwidth allocation (EXPERIMENTAL) 

[ ]   Dynamic USB minor allocation (EXPERIMENTAL) 

[ ]   USB selective suspend/resume and wakeup (EXPERIMENTAL) 

---   USB Host Controller Drivers

<*>   EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support 

[ ]     Full speed ISO transactions (EXPERIMENTAL)

[ ]     Root Hub Transaction Translators (EXPERIMENTAL)

< >   ISP116X HCD support

< >   OHCI HCD support

<*>   UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support

< >   SL811HS HCD support

---   USB Device Class drivers

< >   USB Modem (CDC ACM) support

<*>   USB Printer support 

```

Sono anche le uniche modifiche che ho fatto alla configurazione del kernel. Dovevo aggiungere altro?

lsmod mi dice:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

savage                 28672  1

drm                    60888  2 savage

snd_seq                37104  0

snd_pcm_oss            30944  0

snd_mixer_oss          12992  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_via82xx            19156  0

snd_ac97_codec         78432  1 snd_via82xx

snd_ac97_bus            1792  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                59336  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              15108  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          6728  2 snd_via82xx,snd_pcm

snd_mpu401_uart         5056  1 snd_via82xx

snd_rawmidi            16544  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          5128  1 snd_rawmidi

snd                    36644  10 snd_seq,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device

ndiswrapper           133680  0

```

hplip l'ho emerso con la flag USE ppds abilitata, infatti:

```

notebook linux # emerge -pv hplip

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/hplip-0.9.7-r3  USE="X cups ppds scanner usb -foomaticdb -qt3 -snmp" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

----------

## nikko96

Niente,se hai seguito per bene la guida non so dove andare a parare.

Un'altra cosa,con

```
# lspci -v | grep HCI
```

potresti vedere qual'è il tuo controller usb,in modo da attivare solo quello nel kernel.

Di più nin so,ciao

----------

## baley

# lspci -v | grep HCI

00:0b.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 82) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

quindi abilito sia UHCI che EHCI?

Non so più che fare!Ho provato a emergere hpoj che è mascherato, ma mi da un errore durante la compilazione.

Mi conviene insistere e provare hpoj oppure smanettare cercando di far funzionare hpijs??

C'è qualcuno che ha una stampante OfficeJet serie K?che driver ha utilizzato?ma sopratutto funziona?

Grazie mille per i consigli!

----------

## nikko96

Ho notato che non hai attivata in hplip la use foomaticdb.

Prova ad attivarla con 

```
# echo "net-print/hplip foomaticdb" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

Dopo riemergi e riprova che dovrebbe funzionare  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciao

----------

## baley

Ho provato ad abilitare la USE foomaticdb ma niente da fare...  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Domanda: io non ho toccato il file /etc/cups/cupsd.conf ho fatto bene?

Ciao e grazie ancora per gli aiuti!

----------

## misterwine

 *Quote:*   

> Domanda: io non ho toccato il file /etc/cups/cupsd.conf ho fatto bene?
> 
> 

 

Nella guida che hai seguito dice che l'impostazione di default dovrebbe andar bene, dunque ti sconsiglio di modoficarlo, anche perchè il problema non dovrebbe dipendere da questo file.

----------

## baley

Scusate ma quando devo selezionare il device nella configurazione in cups quale di questi due devo selezionare:

USB Printer #1 (HP OfficeJet K Series)

hp:/usb/OfficeJet_K60?serial=ES0BDC41CDOH (HP Officejet_K60) 

Non funziona con nessuno dei due ma è solamente per scartare una fonte di errore!

Grazie!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

La seconda, la voce con hp:/ 

Vai però a vedere sul sito dei drivers hp se il tuo apparato è supportato dai drivers hp prima di condurre una lotta contro i mulini a vento

----------

## baley

Andando sul sito di HPLIP ho scoperto che la mia stampante è supportata ma bisogna installare hpoj-0.8 o successivo nel caso si voglia utilizzarla via usb.

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ora il problema è che durante l'emersione di hpoj mi viene dato il seguente errore nella compilazione:

```

xjpg_fix.c: In function 'jpgFix_getActualTraits':

xjpg_fix.c:512: error: invalid lvalue in assignment

xjpg_fix.c:533: error: invalid lvalue in assignment

xjpg_fix.c:549: error: invalid lvalue in assignment

xjpg_fix.c:560: error: invalid lvalue in assignment

xjpg_fix.c:581: error: invalid lvalue in assignment

xjpg_fix.c:587: error: invalid lvalue in assignment

xjpg_fix.c:595: error: invalid lvalue in assignment

xjpg_fix.c:605: error: invalid lvalue in assignment

xjpg_fix.c:610: error: invalid lvalue in assignment

make[1]: *** [xjpg_fix.shared.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/hpoj-0.91-r3/work/hpoj-0.91/lib/hpojip'

make: *** [just_compile] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-print/hpoj-0.91-r3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  hpoj-0.91-r3.ebuild, line 47:   Called die

!!! compilation failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

A cosa è dovuto questo errore?

Devo aprire un altro Topic visto che ora il problema è diverso da quello da cui sono partito?

Grazie mille!!

----------

## nikko96

 *baley wrote:*   

> Andando sul sito di HPLIP ho scoperto che la mia stampante è supportata ma bisogna installare hpoj-0.8 o successivo nel caso si voglia utilizzarla via usb.
> 
> [cut]

 

Veramente nella guida segnalata in precedenza si dice di usare hplip che supporta pienamente la tua stampante al posto di HPOJ e HPIJS(deprecated)

Se ha la parallela oltre alla usb,puoi risolvere con quella,abilitandola nel kernel

ciao

----------

## baley

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Sono riuscito a risolvere!

Nel sito di hplip c'è scritto che per utilizzare la usb bisogna installare hpoj (purtroppo nel portatile non ho porta parallela).

Nella compilazione di hpoj l'errore era dovuto ad un errore nel file sorgente, nel file hpoj-0.9/lib/hpojip/xjpg_fix.c ho cambiato:

```
 

-#define MYLOCATE(p) (void *)(p)=(g->headerBuffer+lenAddedHeader)

+#define MYLOCATE(p) p=(g->headerBuffer+lenAddedHeader)

 #define MYWRITE(p) lenAddedHeader+=sizeof(*(p))

 #define MYWRITEBUF(data,datalen) \

```

ovviamente la correzione non l'ho fatta io ma l'ho trovata grazie a google!

Poi ho compilato manualmente, infatti se sostituivo il file *.tgz (in /usr/portage/distfile/) e installavo con portage mi diceva che il codice MD5 non corrispondeva (o una cosa del genere...)

Una volta installato ho dato:

```

/etc/init.d/ptal-init setup

```

e ho configurato i driver.

Infine tramite cups ho eseguito la solita procedura di configurazione e il tutto ora funziona!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## baley

Dimenticavo di ringraziarvi per tutti i consigli!

Grazie!

----------

